# Marbella property



## ruefguet (Dec 8, 2011)

We have been observing the property market for the last year in the Marbella area. Even despite the large price reductions offered on many properties we feel the prices are still too high and not realistic in relation to the changed world we find ourselves in. A recent report in The Economist measured property prices against salaries and rental income and calculated that prices in Spain were on average still 30% too high.
Despite all the hype that it is a good time to buy due to the price reductions I will bide my time for another year to see how the prices develop.
I would be interested to hear of any other opinions on property prices in the Marbella area.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My opinions are that no one knows!! What is and will continue to affect the market are the number of unsold and half built places strewn across the costa del sol. Then you have the repossessions and distressed sales, not to mention the economic climate. However, there are desirable properties around that can still reach their asking prices because there are people who want them! So i would say that statistics dont reflect the reality of the situation

I think there come a point when you have to think about what you want, where you want to live and forget speculating or you could end up waiting a life time for the "right" moment

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> My opinions are that no one knows!! What is and will continue to affect the market are the number of unsold and half built places strewn across the costa del sol. Then you have the repossessions and distressed sales, not to mention the economic climate. However, there are desirable properties around that can still reach their asking prices because there are people who want them! So i would say that statistics dont reflect the reality of the situation
> 
> I think there come a point when you have to think about what you want, where you want to live and forget speculating or you could end up waiting a life time for the "right" moment
> 
> Jo xxx


Totally agree, if this is going to be your permanent home. I need somewhere to live and I want to get a good price. There's only so much wheeling and dealing to be done IMO. We sold a flat and bought a house in 1994/5, bad time to be doing that in Spain as house prices were really high, but we needed to change right at that moment.
If you're looking at it as an investment in the property market however, it may be a different matter.


----------

